# Newbi help with Hashi's



## asmith555 (Apr 19, 2011)

My wife sayes she has Hashi's. She has been to see several doctors over the last few years. Her "Levels" come back as normal and her antibody tests come back normal as well. She was diagnosed in the 80's as a child with Hashi's. She complains about some of the symptoms(tiredness) and has had a goiter(benign).

Is it possible she grew out of Hashi's. Improperly diagnosed?, Can she have hashi's considering normal tests.

If blood and hormone tests are normal how else can it be diagnosed.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think you can grow out of hashi's. Maybe she needs some other tests, possibly hormone test run, ferritin levels and vitamin d. 
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

asmith555 said:


> My wife sayes she has Hashi's. She has been to see several doctors over the last few years. Her "Levels" come back as normal and her antibody tests come back normal as well. She was diagnosed in the 80's as a child with Hashi's. She complains about some of the symptoms(tiredness) and has had a goiter(benign).
> 
> Is it possible she grew out of Hashi's. Improperly diagnosed?, Can she have hashi's considering normal tests.
> 
> If blood and hormone tests are normal how else can it be diagnosed.


Well, good grief! Welcome to the board!

Is your wife not on any thyroxine replacement? How does she know she has had Hashi's and how does the doctor know the goiter is benign?

Could you post your wife's most recent lab results with the ranges intact? We need the ranges!

Has your wife had any of these antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

